# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Đi chơi ở Sài Gòn - Di choi o Sai Gon

## thietht

*Tổng hợp địa điểm đi chơi ở Sài Gòn - di choi o Sai Gon*

Khu du lịch Sài Gòn Wonderland 

10 kiểu ăn chơi đặc trưng của Sài Thành

Khu du lịch Suối Tiên

Nhà hát thành phố Hồ Chí Minh

Công Viên Nước Đầm Sen

Nhà thờ Đức Bà

Chọn điểm du lịch một ngày cho bạn trẻ Sài thành 

 Ngôi nhà Hollywood -  số 268,Tô Hiến Thành, phường 15, Q.10

Nhà thờ Thánh Phanxicô Xaviê (Nhà thờ Cha Tam)

Đền tưởng niệm liệt sĩ Bến Dược - Củ Chi

Du lịch ‘bụi’ Cần Giờ

Ngắm Sài Gòn từ '49 tầng mây' 

Du lịch bụi ở Sài Gòn

----------

